# Blacksad



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

i know there are forum threads on this but not here and not directly. i saw a review of this on g4 and was wondering if it's as good as it seems.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

And what is it?


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

a furr film-noir comic series
http://blacksad-gallery.blogspot.com/
nsfw


----------



## Dsurion (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, those are great comics (there are 3 books).


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

good. 'cause I just might pic 'em up.  just checked amazon prices and it's better to get the first 2 used. 'cause new, they're $100 and used the first one is $15 and the second is $32. So..you save 68-85% buying them used.

the third and newest one is available for $20.


----------



## Dsurion (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, didnt knew they were that expensive now (got mineÂ´s some years ago).

You also have different versions of the third book, one of them is huuuugeee...


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

ah...maybe I'll check out Barns & Noble or there's a comic book shop in the local mall, as well.

I thought there was 4, but there's only 3. Dark Horse has picked up the series and has begun to republish it in Hardcover editions with new cover art. I'll probably pick up the DHC versions.

Barns also lists them all for cheaper...quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 17, 2010)

its pretty good 

i thought they just came out with a compilation of all 3 comics in english thats just called like "blacksad"

this thing: http://www.amazon.com/Blacksad-Juan...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1279421465&sr=1-1


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> its pretty good
> 
> i thought they just came out with a compilation of all 3 comics in english thats just called like "blacksad"
> 
> this thing: http://www.amazon.com/Blacksad-Juan...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1279421465&sr=1-1


 
you're right. It even says so on the copyright page. But, it is nice to see Dark Horse pick it up. and I noticed they used "Dark Horse Books" instead of "Dark Horse Comics". Pretty big stuff if you get picked up by one of the largest (if not the largest...I think DHC is the second largest) comic book publishers in the world.

And I'll just buy this one then 'cause it's $20 and contains all three comics plus the art book.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 18, 2010)

*looks at link*

*runs to the Barnes & Nobles*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 22, 2010)

Didn't they mention that they were making book 4?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 22, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> its pretty good
> 
> i thought they just came out with a compilation of all 3 comics in english thats just called like "blacksad"
> 
> this thing: http://www.amazon.com/Blacksad-Juan...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1279421465&sr=1-1


 
yeah hopefully in english.. i dunno french.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> *looks at link*
> 
> *runs to the Barnes & Nobles*


 
Too bad you can't get it at B&N. At least not at the store. I'm sure you can buy it from them online. I would assume the more adult nature of the series keeps it off the shelves....then again, they did have the reprint of the original Ghost in the Shell Manga and it has a lesbian sex scene at the very beginning, I believe.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Aug 29, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Too bad you can't get it at B&N. At least not at the store. I'm sure you can buy it from them online. I would assume the more adult nature of the series keeps it off the shelves....then again, they did have the reprint of the original Ghost in the Shell Manga and it has a lesbian sex scene at the very beginning, I believe.


 
In either case it's worth the cash and the wait when I order. It's more than a high quality furry comic, it's an inspiration.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 3, 2010)

You know, I saw one of my friends in French Class read Blacksad (obviously she wasn't a furry, as I asked her, "Are those anthros?", to which she replied, "No, that's a wolf.") She says it's really good though.


----------



## Lammergeier (Sep 5, 2010)

they are good, i wish there were more though... you guys know you can just download them right?


----------



## Shouden (Sep 5, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> they are good, i wish there were more though... you guys know you can just download them right?



hmm...you might be able to from the Playstation Store. Personally, I'll probably buy this one to put on my bookshelf.


----------



## Gillie (Sep 26, 2010)

Really entertaining graphic novels (it doesn't feel right to call them comics). Great art and great stories, it kind of irks me how most of the females faces are very human though. Would recommend them to .. well .. everybody


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 26, 2010)

I like Arctic Nation because it features Nazis.


----------



## Shouden (Oct 22, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> I like Arctic Nation because it features Nazis.


 
Okay, I know this is a furry forum, but that still sounds incredibly wrong.


----------



## mapdark (Oct 23, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> I like Arctic Nation because it features Nazis.


 

More a pastiche of KKK than nazis.

And god did that come out wrong -_-


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 24, 2010)

There was a white Hitler-cat though. Also Arctic Nation has buttsecks.

4 is out in France and Spain. Apparently it's about solving some disappearance of a heroin addict musician.


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There was a white Hitler-cat though. Also Arctic Nation has buttsecks.
> 
> 4 is out in France and Spain. Apparently it's about solving some disappearance of a heroin addict musician.


 
There are English translations floating about. I've read it already, it's quite good . I'll say no more than it's set in New Orleans, there is a fantastic variety of settings in these comics.

The series reminds me vaguely of Tintin for some reason, maybe it's the time-period they're set in.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it just me, or does Blacksad's head remind me Batman for some reason?


----------



## mapdark (Oct 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There was a white Hitler-cat though. Also Arctic Nation has buttsecks.
> 
> 4 is out in France and Spain. Apparently it's about solving some disappearance of a heroin addict musician.


 

The Cat Hitler was in Red Soul though , 
he showed up in a photo when one of the main characters is revealed to have been a nazi.

Artic Nation really is only all about the KKK


----------



## Saxton Hale (Oct 26, 2010)

It's not furry.


----------



## jla (Jan 6, 2011)

I just finished reading all 4. Good stuff.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it is. Sure females are less anthropomorphic, but it follows the Humanoid Female Animal dilemma.


----------



## Braux (Jan 7, 2011)

The art looks amazing, as well as the atmosphere.

When I get some cash I'm gonna buy a used hardcover, seems worth it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe I'll pick one up. Either language is fine, as I can read French. Speaking it, on the other hand...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder if 4 will make it, as Dark Horse made an entry about them.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jan 7, 2011)

It is an awesome story. The first book is a little slow and it takes a while to get used to the authors style, but once you do, the next 2 books are amazing. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## tid-us (Jan 17, 2011)

It's not a good furry comic.....


It's a GOOD comic period.


----------



## mukpuddy (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, the art is amazing..... thanks for the introduction to Blacksad!!


----------



## Shouden (Apr 23, 2011)

I finally got to read this thanks to my local library (really surprised I found it there), and....holy crap, I shall have to buy it eventually. It was awesome. The art work alone is by far worth the money to buy it. I have never seen comic book characters communicate with their facial expressions as they do in Blacksad. There were some tough issues that a lot of people completely forgot about. A couple of promanate leaders make appearances, as well, although their actual names aren't used. Like the rooster in the third one was obviously McCarthy.

All the women did look like they were the same specie, but I didn't mind.

Another, unusual aspect of Blacksad is, unlike other Noir stories, Blacksad always seems to loose the girl...permanently. Which you don't really expect, especially in the third comic.

All in all a really awesome comic and a true must read. A 10/10


----------



## Shouden (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently, according to Wiki and here, Blacksad is being made into a movie with a $100 million budget and directed by the director of Piranha 3D. There's no page for it on IMDB yet, though. So, not a lot of details. I'm seeing a CGI movie, and, if done up like the comics, it will be one to see. (But they'd need to either stick with the comic storyline or work with the writer and artist.)


----------



## TaikonKruxal (Aug 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Is it just me, or does Blacksad's head remind me Batman for some reason?



there is truth in this.

I believe that everything here is beautiful and nothing hurts.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shouden said:


> Apparently, according to Wiki and here, Blacksad is being made into a movie with a $100 million budget and directed by the director of Piranha 3D. There's no page for it on IMDB yet, though. So, not a lot of details. I'm seeing a CGI movie, and, if done up like the comics, it will be one to see. (But they'd need to either stick with the comic storyline or work with the writer and artist.)


I really really hope this is true & will be good.


----------



## Weremagnus (Aug 20, 2011)

Blacksad is absolutely fantastic. The artist, Juanjo Guarnido is a former Disney animation lead and Layout artist, his sensibility to form and colour and composition are an absolutely astounding addition to an already amazing story.


----------



## Shouden (Dec 7, 2011)

Jaunjo did the art and animation for the leopardess Sabor in Tarzan. If you watch the video (sound off if you prefer) you can really tell that it really is Blacksad's artist. And further more, if they do a film of Blacksad, he should be the one to animate it.

[video=youtube_share;9Ln2ILb5XFo]http://youtu.be/9Ln2ILb5XFo[/video]

There is just a realism to her movements with a more anthro aspect to the emotions on her face. It really is just an awesome thing to watch.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 7, 2011)

Shouden said:


> Okay, I know this is a furry forum, but that still sounds incredibly wrong.


I love Nazi stuff.  ._.  

This is an interesting-looking comic; I'll have to check it out when I have more time.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen some panels, but no full stories. Definitely something I'd like to read, but the art in some of the pics here looks a lot different from the panels I saw, so I'm kind of confused. Still the sort of thing we need more of. 



> Humanoid female animal dilemma



TV Tropes will ruin your life.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2012)

A new thought on the movie: why not just have Juanjo Guarnido do the animation and make a more adult targeted cartoon with it. Kinda like a modern day Ghost in the Shell. I mean, we all know Guanido can animate REALLY well, so...that just seems like a no-brainer to me....But...I still hear George Clooney as Blacksad. I don't know why...he just fits. Othe voice actors that would be good: Bruce Willis...maybe. Vin Diesel would kinda work. But...watch Fantastic Mr. Fox or Michael Clayton and then read Blacksad and try not to hear Clooney's voice.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh awesome. I've never really read any of the comics but I've seen some of the artworks. Quite well-done artwork too.


----------



## Sar (Feb 24, 2012)

I got the first three volumes in town a couple of months back. Purely because someone else thought I should read it. Turn out to be quite a wise move. The artwork is beautiful and the storyline is thrilling.
Afterwards I bought the fourth on eBay.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 24, 2012)

Blacksad is amazing. I've read all of them I could get my hands onto


----------



## Gryphoneer (Feb 24, 2012)

Shouden said:


> A new thought on the movie: why not just have Juanjo Guarnido do the animation and make a more adult targeted cartoon with it. Kinda like a modern day Ghost in the Shell.


Don't get me wrong, I approve of the idea, there are just some big hurdles in the way.

On the other hand, if somehow Pixar could be roped in for a big screen adaptation...


----------



## Shouden (Mar 14, 2012)

Not Pixar. I think a more traditional style animation would fit the story. I think a CGI version of Blacksad would look stupid and ruin it. Although, really, if Jaunjo was the lead animator on the project, I think it'll turn out awesome no matter what. I mean, if the writer of the comic and the artist of the comic who's done animation before are attached with writing a script and at least being in charge of the animation....I think a Blacksad movie would be AWESOME! Like Movie of the Year awesome.

Speaking of Blacksad, though, anyone know when Dark Horse is going to get off their butts and print the fourth comic in English? Or are they going to wait for two more comics to come out and do a Blacksad Vol. 2? If someone sees Dark Horse at Comic Con this year, they should ask them about Blacksad #4.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey all you Blacksad fans, Dark Horse is finally going to release Blacksad: A Silent Hell on July 11, 2012. This is the 4th episode of the Blacksad series, with the first three being released by Blacksad as a collection by Dark Horse a couple years ago. A Silent Hell has been available for non-English speaking readers for a while, now.

Amazon currently has it on sale with a July 31st, 2012 release date. But it's $10.41 through Amazon currently:
http://www.amazon.com/Blacksad-Silent-Juan-Diaz-Canales/dp/1595829318/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## Tybis (Apr 27, 2012)

Has... this thread been necro'd... 


5 TIMES?!?!?


I want to know about good comics too, but... SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 27, 2012)

Since it's an ongoing series and it takes some time to do a whole graphic album...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 27, 2012)

It is good but it is rather expensive and somewhat hard to find, even at alternative bookstores. It's also not for children, due to several bedroom scenes and instances of fantastic racism, which might not seem appropriate for black and Jewish readers of the books. If this, and the prospect of paying $50 for a book that really is a work of art don't scare you off, go for it- you're going to like it. If you have trouble finding "Blacksad" but need a Furry detective series, I would recommend the "Grandville" books by Dark Horse Comics, which are not nearly as expensive, just as colorful, and has almost the same attention to detail. They are both great book series


----------



## Shouden (Apr 29, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Has... this thread been necro'd...
> 
> 
> 5 TIMES?!?!?
> ...




I don't think a month between posts technically counts as necroing. Besides, there hasn't been a lot of activity going on with the series. There was a couple new people commenting, the possible movie (which, I don't know what's going on with it, anymore. There was a quick mention of it a while ago and then it went quiet), and now the 4th episode is finally coming to Dark Horse Books and English speaking countries...so...it's new information. I would get yelled at more if I started a new thread everytime, especially since this thread has yet to leave the first page of the form section, yet.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Apr 30, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> instances of fantastic racism, which might not seem appropriate for black and Jewish readers



"i made this movie for the nazis out there. we did it, boys." - steven spielberg, on _schindler's list_


----------



## Shouden (May 1, 2012)

I do believe EVERY episode has a nudity and/or sex scene in it, though. I know 1, 2 and 4 do, at least. So, at least the movie, if made, would have some mild furry nudity to satisfy that part of the fandom.


----------

